# Freestylin'



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Sup y'all!

This be a thread strictly fo' tha peeps who love and/or appreciate hip-hop. 
They be posting their rhymes and freestyles here...


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Nobody who does this?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

joooordan and mathewwww
how bout it?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> joooordan and mathewwww
> how bout it?


Yeah i heard something
Put it on!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes that would be cool if they posted their music on here for us to hear. I've heard bits - good talent.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ive been thinkin about makin a cd with a few buddies of mine. and just flowin. there isnt anything better in life then bein drunk off you ass and tryin to flo. good times


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

michael are you a rapper too? that'd be so sweet. you guys could make some dpd rap group.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Peachy, me and a friend made an invisible rap tape in my car that day we saw that movie........  We also went to a chinese buffet and had a serious conversation about whether or not a certain piece of chicken looked like a hippy or not. Upon realizing this, we burst out laughing for a good 10 minutes.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

invisible...does that mean i don't get to hear it?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah sorry  Next time, I'll get video 

Actually if you'd like to see a video me and my friends made in high school, go to www.googlevideo.com and search for The Legend of Kunchie 8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> joooordan and mathewwww
> how bout it?


I got asked to singing back-up!! :mrgreen:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

So anyone wanna freestyle?
I'm not gonna sit here and wait awhile
for y'all to think of somethin to spit out
and be about!

C'mon C'mon
Let's get it started like them BEPs (Black Eyed Peas)
Let's go crazy like them monkeys climbing on coconut trees
Oh my gosh, my mind has gone blank
and my butt needs a spank

That's it y'all I'm out. Peace!!


----------



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

Got the instincts of an animal rational not compatible 
My soul as a collateral my bodies not to valuable 
I laugh at you because most of yall just too infallible
Its topical to me how sanities just not too logical
Its crazy when the walls are meltin everything is comin down
I wish I was on acid because it wears off in a few hours
Im speakin metaphorical im not talking literal
I stood up high up in my life then dove up off the pinnacle 
O well (might as well) just get used to my surroundings 
Realize that I wont wake up this world is my reality 
I?m fighting anybody steppin up into my boundaries
Talk the shit you want because yall just don?t make a sound to me
My minds sharper than a razor and it tends to cut me frequently
These lyrics bleedin out my mouth I spit it out most decently 
obsene to me im dizzy and im layin on my back
Ignorance must be bliss cause this is a panic attack
-Ekoh


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

that's what i'm talkin' about


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Went out to party, to have a few drinks.
I wore the flanel, what's everyone think?
Deidre said she liked it, she said oh wow.
She said I looked a little like Al.

Maybe a little, but a whole lot cuter.
He doesnt have my moves and maneuvers.
If I met him, and in front of me he stood,
Id say the diff between me and you is I make this look good.


----------



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

My brain synapse to relax shit im getting confused
Im tryin to lift my right but my left hand moved
Who the hell are you man my short terms gone 
I smoked it all away takin ?hits from the bong?
Seratonin flowin but its mixin with the dopamine
What the hell does that mean whos this leprechan beside me
I think I?m gettin worse my bodies fillin with endorphins
My brain cells never reproduce they keep havin abortions
Push me to my limit cause ill never know I hit it
Im blackin out and knockin teeth to send you to the dentist
Haha I cant feel a thang 
Im laughin while you hittin me cause I cant feel da pain
Im swangin in an 18 wheeler runnin over buildins
Schitzophrenic mind state guess i need to up dose again
Recordin in a padded room this booth is my asylum
I guess im like Hannibal cause my brain I keep on fryin
=Ekoh


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you have talent


----------



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

appreciate it man means alot im tryin to get a record deal you got some bad ass drawings though dude you should pursue that


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

EKOH!!!

What's happening! Thanks for contributing your rhymes here! both were I say, D-O-P-E!!

So you into hip-hop and stuff? What artists you listen to?


----------



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm from Texas so a lot of southern chopped and screwed. Lil wyte is sick and I listen to alot of local artists cause most of the main stream stuff just sounds the same


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

ekoh32 said:


> My brain synapse to relax shit im getting confused
> Im tryin to lift my right but my left hand moved
> Who the hell are you man my short terms gone
> I smoked it all away takin ?hits from the bong?
> ...


Loved this! Especially the part about your brain cells having abortions. Genius!


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't compete with that


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ekoh32 said:


> appreciate it man means alot im tryin to get a record deal you got some bad ass drawings though dude you should pursue that


Thanks man. That would be sweet if you got a record deal, keep us updated.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

haha sick. didnt know so many dp'ers were down wit rap, me and matt are just finishin up a song now, i'll post it as soon as its done.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Optimusrhyme said:


> haha sick. didnt know so many dp'ers were down wit rap, me and matt are just finishin up a song now, i'll post it as soon as its done.


awesome, look forward to hearing it.


----------



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

can you put up songs to listen to or is he talking about myspace


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

ekoh32 said:


> can you put up songs to listen to or is he talking about myspace


You can post links to songs you want people to hear.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

ekoh32 said:


> can you put up songs to listen to or is he talking about myspace


talkin about myspace.. yo man you got facebook? we should do a collabo! i've been on a mad rhymin spree for the past 2 weeks lol ,..let me know.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Yo Jordan my homie!

Hit me up if ya need some female vocals.

*secret handshake* peace.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

yo yo check my flo.
Im on the road here I go
listenin to the beat bouncin feelin that heat
when I roll down this shitty street, my feet 
are off the ground, the world doesnt make a sound,
because Im dped out, my brain is bout to shout, let me out
Knock knock anyone there?
overwhelmed with fear the end is near, no time to spare
last time I check I was dead, livin in the thing called my head
instead I think Ill forget this shit, grab a pick and climb outta this pit
Im done with you, youre a fuckin demon, steamin 
try make me crack im bout to get even,this shit is wack
nothin but a cloud that covers my eyes, the disguise, wonderin why
this happened to me, all i want is some tranquility, you see
Im done with you, jus a habit for my brain to do, 
get out of my life, done with strife, bout to pull out my knife
and do a medical procedure, get some leisure, its no seizure
it disection time, new direction time, this world is mine
soon be feelin fine, won't be a mime
dp you messed me up, time to cut you up, get rid of your bullshit
and fuck you up.

Thats all I got. amateur shit I know. but its a start


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome, good stuff


----------



## ekoh32 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just close your eyes to recognize troubles can dissapear
Keep your hands from trembilin except to shake the fear
We?re beligerant and staggerin and tryin to walk the line
Focus on nothing but the present cause its a waste of time
Were discoverin ourselves every time we choose a path
Only problem once you pick its hard to turn back
It?s a jungle out there and most people just aren?t ready
To cut the problems out the way without a damn maschette
Aim steady cause the bullets headin wherever you shoot it
Pull it slow let it go the gun is life so don?t misuse it
Target problems never miss em or they will come back stronger
Sometimes the clip is out of rounds and you feel like a gonner
Our paths get crossed and some travel the same direction
Friendships start and end again and then part ways for some duration
Were facin tribulations your mark on lifes erasin
Go back trace the lines again this tapestry takes patience
-Ekoh


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Keep them coming!!


----------

